# SMS



## TimoNRW (8 November 2006)

war die tage auf einer flirtseite unjd dort hat mir eine geschrieben...

absender: 89999

ohne preishinweis wennn ich darauf anworte....

hi timo wie versprochen meld ich mich bei dir würde mich gerne mit die treffen wann hast du mal zeit...

will  unmöglich in ein sms premium chat system landen oder is es ne absendernummer von irgendein webversender?


----------



## TimoNRW (8 November 2006)

*Aw: Sms*

rate one gmbh laut antispam

naja werd ma die übliche prozedur durchführen...achtung profile bei germanfriendfinder und adultfriendfinger VORSICHT...war ein fake die die handynr wollte...sehr gut getarnt...also niemals dort handynr über private nachriten austauschen...


----------



## TimoNRW (9 November 2006)

*Aw: Sms*

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXX, 


unsere Tochtergesellschaft Rate One GmbH hat uns mit der Beantwortung Ihrer oben genannten Anfrage beauftragt. 

Nach  Prüfung des Vorganges können wir nun wie folgt Stellung  nehmen:  
Das Diensteangebot bzw. die Bewerbung wird weder von "Rate One GmbH", noch von der "dtms Deutsche Telefon- und Marketing- Services GmbH" durchgeführt. Für die Inhalte und die Bewerbung ist alleine der Diensteanbieter verantwortlich.


Gerne nennen wir Ihnen auch den Diensteanbieter der angegebenen PremSMS-Kurzwahl, damit Sie in der Lage sind, sich mit diesem in Verbindung zu setzen:   

Content Partner  Media Star GmbH 
Kurzwahlnummer  89999 
Preis brutto *  2.99 € 
Preis netto  2.578 € 
Kundenhotline  02365-915410 
eMail  [email protected] 
Internet ht*p://www.media-star-gmbh.de 
Fax  02365-915414 
Postanschrift  Media Star GmbH
 Elbestr. 10
 45768 Marl 


Abschließend möchten wir Sie davon in Kenntnis setzen, daß wir nach § 89 Absatz 2 Nr. 3 lit. b TKG sowie nach § 10 Abs. 4 TDSV dazu verpflichtet sind, den von einer Auskunftserteilung betroffenen Anschlußinhaber grundsätzlich über die Auskunftserteilung zu unterrichten.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Frau XXXXXXXXXXx
Qualitätsmanagerin

dtms GmbH
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5
55124 Mainz

Tel. 0180-30 70 3-436
Fax 0180-30 70 3-900 

E-Mail enthält vertrauliche und/oder rechtlich geschützte Informationen. 
Wenn Sie nicht der richtige Adressat sind oder diese E-Mail irrtümlich erhalten haben, 
informieren Sie bitte sofort den Absender und vernichten Sie diese Mail. 
Das unerlaubte Kopieren sowie die unbefugte Weitergabe dieser Mail sind nicht gestattet



Hab vorhin die 2te SMS von denen bekommen,was tun?

Komme mir echt verarscht vor. Warum meldest du net. Kein Spass kein Date nichts? Manche  meinenh ers halt nich ernst...du wohl auch...traurig..Carina


Wieder ohne Kostenhinweis


----------



## nico302 (10 November 2006)

*Aw: Sms*

finger weg lassen


----------



## TimoNRW (10 November 2006)

*Aw: Sms*

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXXXXXx, 

wir beziehen uns auf Ihre Mail an die dtms AG/Rate One GmbH vom 08. November 2006, die zuständigkeitshalber an uns weitergeleitet wurde.



Wir sind technischer Dienstleister und vermieten sogenannte Shared-Codes an Kurzwahlnummern. Durch diese Technologie können hunderte Kunden die gleiche Kurzwahlnummer nutzen.



Bitte teilen Sie uns Ihre betroffene Mobilfunknummer mit damit wir, mittels Datenbankabfrage, die von Ihnen gemachten Angaben überprüfen und geeignete Maßnahmen veranlassen können.



Alsdann werden wir Sie zeitnah über das Ergebnis unserer Recherchen sowie die veranlassten Maßnahmen informieren.



Außerdem können wir Ihre Mobilfunknummer auf unsere Blacklist setzen, so dass Sie für Premium-Dienste unserer Kunden nicht mehr erreichbar sind.

Bei Fragen stehe ich Ihnen selbstverständlich gern zur Verfügung. 

Mit einem freundlichen Gruß aus Marl, 

XXXXXXXXXXXXx

MEDIA STAR GmbH 
Elbestraße 10 
45768 Marl 

fon: 02365 - 91 54 10 
fax: 02365 - 91 54 14 

[email protected] 
w*w.media-star-gmbh.de




____________
Virus checked by G DATA AntiVirusKit


----------



## Unregistriert (28 November 2006)

*Kurzerhand selbst in die Hand *

habe diesen blog gefunden. weil ich selber nach dem anbieter dieser 89999
premium sms gesucht habe.

das die firma rate one gmbh damit nichts zu tun hat das ist selbstverständlich
das geschäft mit der deckung ist auch hinreichend bekannt.

am anfang dieses jahres befinde ich mich 3 monate im rechtsfreieren raum das heisst ausserhalb von europa. mann wird sehen was man dann tun kann.

allen bis dahin noch viel spaß mit den teuer erworbenen prostituierten.

indri


----------

